
PostgreSQL at 20TB and Beyond (Slides) - einhverfr
https://www.slideshare.net/ChrisTravers5/postgresql-at-20tb-and-beyond
======
einhverfr
I think the biggest fundamental takeaway here is that PostgreSQL works fairly
well as a big data platform for certain kinds of data.

20TB per server x 20 servers for raw storage, 32TB of storage sharded for
analytics. trillions of data points per year. And we make it work.

------
bediger4000
They run on "stripped down Gentoo" Linux. They have "about 200 employees
worldwide". They also get 50% faster throughput than stock Linux systems.

What's all this "no business justification" for having your own quasi-distro?
"Business justification" is just intellectual lazines on the part of The
Business itself. Or maybe sub rosa "emoluments", like a few rounds of Bikini
Golf in the Bahamas for the VPs.

~~~
einhverfr
One fundamental problem here is that business justification depends on
business direction and strategy. What is your exit strategy? Do you care about
being profitable? How important is autoscaling? How do you deal with a
hardware outage?

These are not free tradeoffs. In all cases you solve some problems at expense
of either making other problems harder to solve.

So I don't know about the no business justification argument. That is so
contextual.

I do know we hire Gentoo packagers. We hire people who can code C. We hire
PostgreSQL backend hackers. We hire the best and most senior people we can.

~~~
bediger4000
Thank you for an intelligent answer, one that accounts for nuance.

